# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  ΚΑΠΑΝΔΡΙΤΙ - ΑΦΙΔΝΕΣ - ΒΑΡΝΑΒΑΣ - ΠΟΛΥΔΕΝΔΡΙ, ΟΛΟΙ United

## eLeCtRoNiOs

Hello, είμαι new, κάτοικος Καπανδριτίου (συγγεκριμένα Μικροχωρίου) και ψηνομαι για awmn. Άντο όλοι οι γύρο-γυρό να μαζευτούμε να δούμε τι να κάνουμε. Όποιος είναι μέσα η κοντά στη περιοχή να κάνει μια καταχώριση.

NodeID #39801

----------


## NetTraptor

Παμε καταχωρηση εδω....
wind.awmn.net

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

ok είμαστε. περιμαίνω το mail  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

node?

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
Δες και αυτο...  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μιας και περνάει απο κοντά να πάρουμε και μεις τπτ.
Είμαι μακρυά από το root που έχουνε χαράξει. Τα 4-5 χιλιόμετρα που γράφει στο quickstart είναι stadar, ή με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό μπορουν να μεγαλώσουν? Χωρις να χάνεται η αξιοπηστία του δικτίου βέβαια.

Node 39801

----------


## papashark

ΒackBone στους 5 γίγα παίζουμε και πολύ μακρύτερα, τα 10 τα φτάνεις εύκολα.

----------


## alex-23

ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες αναγκαστικα θα κανεις μακρινα λινκ αρκει να εχεις οπτικη επαφη  ::

----------


## elkos

> Μιας και περνάει απο κοντά να πάρουμε και μεις τπτ.
> Είμαι μακρυά από το root που έχουνε χαράξει. Τα 4-5 χιλιόμετρα που γράφει στο quickstart είναι stadar, ή με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό μπορουν να μεγαλώσουν? Χωρις να χάνεται η αξιοπηστία του δικτίου βέβαια.
> 
> Node 39801


 βλέπω ότι έχεις nodedb id... καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις μιά καταχώριση στο Wireless Node Database του AWMN http://wind.awmn.net/? καθώς είναι κομένο και ραμένο σαν σύστημα για να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες του δικτύου (κάτι που η nodedb αδυνατούσε να κάνει πλήρως)

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

elkos, είμαι πολυ new, περιμαίνω το mail για ενεργοποίηση.
alex-23, σύμφωνα με την database του wind.awmn.net υπάρχει κάποιος στα Κιούρκα (Αφίδνες) που με βλέπει. Πρέπει να έιναι όμως γυρω στα 10 με 12 χιλόμετρα.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Μήπως έχεις καθόλου θέα προς Ευβοϊκό Κόλπο;
Γίνεται προσπάθεια διασύνδεσης όλων όσων έχουν δηλώσει παρουσία εκεί, με πρώτο στόχο τη σύνδεση προς Χαλκίδα και μετά προς Αθήνα είτε μέσω Πάρνηθας, είτε μέσω κάποιου άλλου κόμβου νοτιότερα.
Στην περιοχή που είσαι μπορείς να βγάλεις άνετα link στα 10-15 χλμ. με τον σωστό εξοπλισμό και καθαρή οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των 2 σημείων.

----------


## sotiris

> Πρέπει να έιναι όμως γυρω στα 10 με 12 χιλόμετρα.


Εαν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, το λινκ βγαίνει σχετικά εύκολα στα 5 γίγα.

Το Καπανδρίτη είναι η περιοχή απέναντι από την Ανοιξη?
Όπως είσαι στην Εθνική μετά τα 120 κάνεις αριστερά?

Και εάν είναι εκεί, εσύ είσαι προς τον λόφο (δεξιά του δρόμου) ή προς την γούβα (αριστερά του δρόμου)?

Εάν είσαι προς το λόφο, πρέπει να έχεις καλή θέα, βγάλε καμιά φώτο να δούμε τι βλέπεις. Εάν είσαι σε καλό σημείο, μπορεί ο κόμβο σου να παίξει συνδετήριο ρόλο ανάμεσα σε αποκομμένες περιοχές.

----------


## Neted

electronie είσαι αυτός που φαντάζομαι;  ::  
Και Καπανδρίτη, και Electron, πάει πολύ για σύμπτωση.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το Καπανδρίτη είναι η περιοχή απέναντι από την Ανοιξη?
> Όπως είσαι στην Εθνική μετά τα 120 κάνεις αριστερά?


Καπανδρίτι βρε είναι στα πρώτα διόδια της εθνικής δεξιά…

Στο 134 είναι οι Λιβανάτες.. που έφτασες εκεί…

Αν είναι σε καλό σημείο μπορεί να βοηθήσει με ένα hop… είναι το υψηλότερο-κοντινότερο σημείο και που βλέπει Εύβοια … με ένα πιάτο 1 ή 1,2 και με την προϋπόθεση ότι βλέπει και κάποιον από μεταμόρφωση… διόλου απίθανο αν είναι σε ύψωμα… τσουπ… Ωρωπός, Αγ. Αποστόλη, Εύβοια, Κάλαμος… πιάτο!

Διαδρομή….Εθνική (κάπου στο 45-50 νομίζω) Αφιδνες (νομίζω είναι πρώτα) Καπανδρίτι, κάλαμος, Αγ. Απόστολοι (παράλια έχει λιμάνι, βλέπει απέναντι Εύβοια), αριστερά μετά παραλιακά πας Ωρωπό και δεξιά προς Ανκονα, παράλια Κάλαμου, παραλία Βαρνάβα κτλ κτλ

Ο Βαρνάβας-Πολυδενδρι… πέφτει μακριά ποιο.. αλλά δεν ξερς… αν βλέπει καλά παραλία.. ίσως το κάνουμε πολλά hop… 

Το θέμα είναι ότι το λινκ Αττική Εύβοια είναι πολύ εύκολο και άνετο με α και πιατάκια μεγάλα… με το AWMN πως το συνδέουμε!

Βαλε στίγμα στο wind…  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μια μια:
Δεν έχω θεα προς Ευβοϊκό Κόλπο, χοντρικά βλέπω Πάρνηθα, από τη μεριά των Αφιδνών, βλέπω Πεντέλη, Καπανδρίτι, και Βαρνάβα.

Η photo ετοιμάζεται, βάζω λεπτομέριες για να καταλάβεται καλύτερα.


Neted εγώ είμαι, τι λεεί?

Μπηκε το στίγμα. Κοιτάξτε και τις λεπτομέριες. 
Σοβαρά, count me IN!

Ακούω προτάσεις από τους elite

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

LOL:
http://www.awmn.com.au/

----------


## dti

> Μια μια:
> Δεν έχω θεα προς Ευβοϊκό Κόλπο, χοντρικά βλέπω Πάρνηθα, από τη μεριά των Αφιδνών, βλέπω Πεντέλη, Καπανδρίτι, και Βαρνάβα.


Είσαι σχετικά κοντά στον nvak2 (#6131) ενώ απέναντι στις Αφίδνες έχει καταχωρηθεί το node DiGi2 (#7057). Τόσο ο nvak όσο και ο DiGi είναι από τους αρκετά παλιούς στο δίκτυο, οπότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσεις με μια επαφή μαζί τους ώστε να δεις τις προθέσεις τους για τα συγκεκριμένα nodes που έχουν καταχωρήσει στην ευρύτερη περιοχή σου.

Πάντως αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπει κόμβος στο βουνό πίσω σου, βλέπαμε μετά Κάλαμο, Εύβοια, κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## DiGi

To DiGi2 είναι για το πολύ μέλλον (2-3 χρόνια).

----------


## sotiris

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεται ο κόμβος του john70 στην Πάρνηθα?
Γιατί δεν προχωράτε την σύνδεση με τον 69eyes που είναι έτοιμος εδώ και τόσο καιρό?
Μόλις στηθεί κάτι πραγματικό εκεί γύρω, όλο και κάποιοι θα ενδιαφερθούν και θα αρχίσει να πυκνώνει το δίκτυο.

----------


## dti

Τα links του Ν. Ευβοϊκού θα γίνουν ασχέτως αν θα στηθεί κόμβος στην Πάρνηθα. Υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον από πολύ κόσμο στην περιοχή εκατέρωθεν των ακτών, οπότε είναι κάτι που θα συμβεί μέχρι το καλοκαίρι και το πιο πιθανό είναι να γίνει πρώτα link με Χαλκίδα, παρά με Πάρνηθα.
Δεδομένου οτι θα υπάρξει σύντομα ενσύρματη σύνδεση Χαλκίδας - awmn μέσω της γραμμής του Συλλόγου, όλοι όσοι συνδεθούν στο ν. Ευβοϊκό τελικά θα έχουν πρόσβαση στο υπόλοιπο awmn, έστω και πολύ πιο αργή από αυτή που έχουμε συνηθίσει.
Έχει προγραμματισθεί μάλιστα meeting των ενδιαφερομένων, στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου, το Σάββατο που μας έρχεται στις 5 μ.μ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ υπολογίζω το αργότερο κατά το Πάσχα να έχουμε κάτι… Μακάρι..  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Εχουμε και εμεις οικοπεδο στο καπανδριτη!!!Λετε να στησω κανα κομβο??η θα μου τον φανε??

----------


## NetTraptor

Παναγία βοήθα..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Αν υπάρξει περίπτωση να σηκώση ο john70 στο βουνό, να βάλλω τον αδελφό μου να πάρει δίμετρο πιάτο και για τα δύο άκρα !!!

Εκτός απο αυτό έχω στα υπ' όψιν μου ένα κόμβο στην Λαχαναγορά ένα στα Μανιάτικα και ένα στον Αγ. Αρτέμιο όλοι με καλή θέα και αρκετά ενδιαφερόμενους ιδιοκτήτες  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

eLeCtRoNiOs υπάρχει και μενα ενας φιλος μου στα Κιουρκα (προς τη μερια της ιπποκρατειου πολιτειας , αλλα χαμηλα στους προποδες του βουνου, βλεπει ομως Καπανδριτι, οποτε θα του μιλησω και αν είναι θα postαρω  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΑΝΕ!

Καταχώρισα στο wind awmn 2 φιλους μου απο Καπανδρίτι και Βαρνάβας, Node names: Jimakos Και Sir_Pretender. Σύμφωνα με το wind awmn ο Sir_Pretender "βλέπει" ενεργούς κόμβους σε Ηράκλειο και Πεύκη. Ακόμα, ο Sir... βλέπει και Εύβοια, το Link που λέγαμε! Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μάθουμε αν όντως υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης, είναι να κάνουμε ScAN? Ακόμα μιλαμε για links πάνω απο 20 χιλιόμετρα. 

Το wind awmn μας βγάζει οπτική επαφή των Sir_Pretender με τους κόμβους:

[email protected] (#2117) στα 19.752 χιλιόμετρα, SoTiRiS (#1270) στα 22.460 χιλιόμετρα, 69eyes (#2662) στα 22.426 χλμ, LeVeL1 (#3701) στα 25.561 χλμ. Όλοι οι προαναφερθέντες, στα 2450 Mhz (δεν έχει χρειαστεί παραπάνω).

----------


## dti

Ο [email protected] είναι ίσως η καλύτερη επιλογή αλλά πρέπει να εξακριβωθεί οτι όντως υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Βγάλε φωτογραφίες να δούμε τί θέα έχεις προς Ν. Ερυθραία και Εύβοια. 
Α, να μη ξεχάσω οτι σήμερα επικοινώνησε μαζί μου κι ένας γείτονάς σου. Για ρίξε μια ματιά: arys-kap (#7675)

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχει σημασια η Εριθρέα? Από οτι βλέπω στο wind o τελευταίος κόμβος είναι Κηφισιά, οπου έχω και οπτικη επαφή, σύμφωνα μέ το wind πάντα. Συγκεκριμένα
έχω με τον top_gun (#3749) στα 19,803 χιλιομ.

----------


## dti

Δίπλα ακριβώς είναι ο [email protected], o οποίος πιστεύω οτι είναι στην ιδανική ευθεία, εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο (σπίτια, δένδρα) προς Βαρνάβα.
Όπως σου είπα και πιο πάνω, βγάλε φωτογραφίες με zoom, προς την κατεύθυνση της Κηφισιάς και της Ν. Ερυθραίας.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Οκ έγινε. Το Σαββατοκυριακο θα πάρω να node των φιλων μου αμπάριζα και 8α τραβήξω φωτογραφίες. Βασικά από ότι έχω κατάλάβει τα μόνα που έχουν ελπίδα έιναι τΟ node 7664 που βλέπει Top_gun και τo 7678 που βλέπει [email protected] 

Top_GUn! Περιμαίνω post! THnx  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sir Pretender

Γεια χαρά, Sir Pretender εδώ.

Καλώς σας βρήκα βασικά, είμαι ψάρι ακόμα. Όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος electronios, είμαστε σχετικά γείτονες αν και απ' ότι είδαμε, εγώ βλέπω ακόμα και Πεύκη. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει μπας και φέρουμε το AWMN στα Β.Β.Π. (βόρεια των Βορείων Προαστείων).

Το καλό είναι ότι το σπίτι μου βλέπει και Εύβοια, οπότε αν κάτσει κάτι, στην τελική μπορούμε να το περάσουμε και απέναντι  :: 

Δε χανόμαστε  :: 

Sir Pretender

*Edit*: Ρε Neted, τι χαμπάρια ρεεε;

----------


## amar

Μια που το κουβεντιάζετε, ετοιμάζομαι ν' ανεβάσω τον κόμβο 4281 amar2 οπου προγραμματίζω να βγάλω 2 links, ενα με μενίδι/θρακομακεδόνες και ενα δεύτερο με κάποιον στα βόρειότερα. Οποιες προτάσεις καλοδεχούμενες.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

amar σύμφωνα με το wind awmn έχουμε πολύ καλη οπτική επαφή στα 16 και κατι χιλιόμετρα. Ενδοιαφέρομαι για το link με τα μπουνια. Παρακαλώ για οποιαδήτοτε πληροφοριά σχετικά με τις κινήσεις σου ενημέρωσε σε pm η post εδώ. Είναι και 3 χιλιόμετρα μικρότερο link απο αυτό με τον top_gun.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε παιδιά … πως πύκνωσε έτσι ο χάρτης… 

Όποτε όπου και όπως θέλετε… πάμε να το κάνουμε αυτό κάπως να δουλέψει… 

Να δω να φτάνουμε Εύβοια και να τρελαθώ..  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν σε ρυθμούς πολλών Μbps!!!
Άντε και σύντομα όλοι συνδεδεμένοι!  ::

----------


## johns

Εγω εαν τελειωσω με το mikrotik που θελω στα μεσα του μηνα
θα βγαλω 2 links απο Ευβοια 

eviawind 1
john
Γυμνό Ευβοιας

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λοιπόν επειδή όλοι από Καπανδρίτι Βαρνάβα, είμαστε καινούριοι στο κόσμο του wifi, πειτε μας πως να συνεχίσουμε. Εκτώς από τις φωτογραφίες που θα σας φέρουμε από δευτέρα, το επόμενο βήμα για να δούμε 100 % ότι η σύνδεση είναι πραγματοποιήσιμη, είναι το scan? Ακόμα επειδή οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες (πάνω απο 15-16 χιλιόμετρα) υπάρχει περίπτωση το link να είναι ασταθές? Να έχει προβλήματα με κακες καιρικές συνθήκες ή με χαμήλη νεφωση ας πούμε? Ακόμα ο εξοπλισμός για τετοια links είναι "απιαστος" οικονομικα?

Μάλλον ρωτάω πράγματα που έχουν απαντηθεί πολλές φορές, αλλά sorry, πραγματικά δεν έχω χρόνο να διαβάσω όλα τα post του forum. Όσα έχω κοιτάξει, δεν έχουν λυσεί οι απορείες μου, η πεφτουν κάτι ορολογίες που δεν τις κατέχω ακόμα.  ::

----------


## SPIROS

Οσοι μπορουν ας ερθουν το Σαββατο στην συναντηση στην Εδρα του συλλογου στις 5, εστω και χωρις φωτογραφιες απο την θεα τους, να συζητησουμε τις πιθανες συνδεσεις.

Επ ευκαιριας, να πω οτι μαλλον θα αργησω λιγο, με βλεπω προς τις 6  :: 

Ισως θα μπορουσαμε μια Κυριακη να επαναλαβουμε το οδοιπορικο της Ευβοιας και στην Στερεα Ελλαδα ωστε να κανουμε τις απαραιτητες δοκιμες
(Σωκρατη θυμασαι?  ::  )

----------


## Neted

Αφού καταχωρίστηκες στο Wind και πήρες μια ιδέα για το που βρίσκονται οι γύρω σου, προχωράς στο πρώτο πρακτικό βήμα, το σκανάρισμα.

Χρειάζεστε ένα laptop, μια καρτούλα wi-fi PCMCIA που να παίρνει εξωτερική κεραία και φυσικά μια κεραία. Με διάφορα προγραμματάκια (όπως το Netstumbler για Windows) μπορείς να ανιχνεύσεις τους γειτονικούς κόμβους.
Για το σκανάρισμα συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε μια (ημι)κατευθυντική κεραία, δηλαδή με ευρεία γωνία εκπομπής ώστε να μην χρειάζεται φοβερή λεπτομέρεια για να πετύχεις τους κόμβους.

Στην περίπτωση σου όμως, που το λινκ πάει να βγει πολλά χιλιόμετρα, μάλλον θα χρειαστείς πιάτο για το σκανάρισμα (καλύτερη κατευθυντικότητα) και αρκετή υπομονή αφού η δέσμη στενεύει (ώστε να φτάνει πιο μακρυά) και δυσκολεύει την ανίχνευση των κόμβων.
Για τόσο μακρυνά σκαναρίσματα δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία οπότε ας επιβεβαιώσει και κανένας άλλος.

Το βασικό κόστος για να στηθεί ένας κόμβος είναι περί τα 200-220 ευρώ. Από κει και πέρα, μιας και απ'ότι βλέπω βρίσκεστε όλοι σε σημεία κλειδιά και προβλέπω να φτάνει το awmn Εύβοια (γιούπι!), θα υπάρξει έξτρα κόστος για να στηθούν κι άλλα μαραφέτια ώστε να μετατραπείτε και σε αναμεταδότες (μέρος του κεντρικού κορμού δηλαδή, always on). Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρξει τόσο υλική όσο και οικονομική ενίσχυση και από άλλα μέλη για αυτόν τον σκοπό.

Sir Pretender, όλα καλά! εσύ ποιος είσαι;  ::

----------


## dti

Θα σου πω με τί εξοπλισμό κάναμε τις δοκιμές πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι μεταξύ Εύβοιας & Ωρωπού. 
2 κεραίες Andrew Mag grid 24 dbi και 2 laptops με Cisco LMC 352. Είχαμε επίσης 1 ap Cisco 340 με αλλαγμένη κάρτα 352 (τα λεγόμενα Misco).

Μπορώ να σας δανείσω κάποιον εξοπλισμό μετά από 10-15 μέρες για να κάνετε δοκιμές, αν και η παρουσία κάποιων έμπειρων θα βοηθούσε πολύ στις πρώτες προσπάθειές σας.

Ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιούμε δεν κοστίζει ακριβά. Δες τί αγοράζει ο κόσμος στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες και θα καταλάβεις.

Για links πάνω από 10 χλμ. καλό είναι να πάρετε πιάτα του 1 μ. ή και 1,2 μ. αν αντέχετε οικονομικά. Feeders από nvak ή handmade από τον katsaros_m στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου. Κάρτες miniPCI Winstron CM9 αυθεντικές, όχι απομιμήσεις.
Πέρνα να τα πούμε από κοντά το Σάββατο το απόγευμα στις 5 μ.μ. στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου, στο meeting που κάνουμε για όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους του N. Ευβοϊκού.

----------


## dti

> Γεια χαρά, Sir Pretender εδώ.
> 
> Καλώς σας βρήκα βασικά, είμαι ψάρι ακόμα. Όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος electronios, είμαστε σχετικά γείτονες αν και απ' ότι είδαμε, εγώ βλέπω ακόμα και Πεύκη. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει μπας και φέρουμε το AWMN στα Β.Β.Π. (βόρεια των Βορείων Προαστείων).
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι το σπίτι μου βλέπει και Εύβοια, οπότε αν κάτσει κάτι, στην τελική μπορούμε να το περάσουμε και απέναντι 
> 
> Δε χανόμαστε 
> 
> Sir Pretender
> ...


Σε βλέπουμε (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα!) από εδώ (node str1der #8530):
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=9528
Δες σχετικά εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20391

Πότε μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε κανένα scan;

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχομεν Και λέμεν!

1. Όπως έγραψα και στο thread του, το wind δεν μας δίνει επαφή με str1der #8530. ουτε με εμένα ούτε με τον Sir_Pretender.
2. Ένα κακό στην υπόθεση είναι ότι επειδή η περιοχή μας είναι ορεινή, δεν βλεπόμαστε μεταξύ μας, άσχετα με το οτι σε ευθεία γραμμή είμαστε στα 2-3 χλμ. 
3. Το μόνο που μπορει να μας πεί τελικά αν μπορούμε τελικά να συνδεθούμε η όχι, συμφωνα με το οτι μας είπε ο Νικήτας (thnx dude  :: ), είναι το Scan. Μιλάμε όμως για αποστάσεις άνω των 19 χλμ. 
Πχ. το wind μου δίνει οπτική επαφη με top_gun (#3749) lol? tell me about it. Μιλάμε για 19,8 χιλιόμετρα. Μάλλον πρέπει να περιμένουμε τον Άγιο Στέφανο να συνδεθεί.

Ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά που ασχολούνται.

----------


## dti

Σου απάντησα στο topic του str1der οτι μάλλον μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε, αρκεί ο str1der να διορθώσει κάτι που έχει κάνει λάθος στο WiND.
Δοκιμασμένα, βγαίνουν τόσο μακρινά links!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για αυτό το topic... Εξελίξεις!! http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20391

----------


## dti

Και όχι μόνο! http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20636
Υπάρχει ήδη στημένο interface που σας περιμένει! 
Πότε σκανάρουμε από σας;  ::

----------

